# Suffolk



## Claire91 (Feb 8, 2017)

Myself and another girl both have type 1 Diabetes ages 21 and 25 and looking to meet up with other diabetics in the area either for an event or just to meet up for a drink. Any in the area of Suffolk?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm not (and old enough to be your Grandma anyway LOL) - and of course we have members all over in all age groups - but have you looked at Circle D or the DUK websites, and the 2017 Calendar of Forum Meets (which curiously are normally held in pubs!) on here, to see if any are anywhere near enough to you?

Circle D caters specifically for your age group - and when I was diagnosed at 22 if no suitable groups I'd have been tempted to look for a Parents of T1 children group and most likely wanted to go along there just as a warning to them what their own kids are going to turn into when they grow up!  (My dad always said I certainly wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth, he reckoned mine must have been a wooden one)

Good luck and hope you enjoy whatever you find!


----------



## stephknits (Feb 8, 2017)

Whilst my 20s seem a distant memory, I am still up for going out and live near bury at Edmunds. Also, have other type 1 friends in the area.  Whereabouts were you thinking?


----------



## VICTOR HILL (May 24, 2017)

mm tough one   try asking at your clinic    think ipswich and norwich      have still some active clubs    on the diabetes uk basis but maybe start up a chat group on face book  or twitter   act 
good luck and all best 
vic an old timer


----------

